# SNMP multiple hostnames



## Mike_MT (Feb 19, 2009)

Is there a way to add multiple monitoring systems to the snmpd.conf file?  I have a couple of systems I use to monitor my network.  I have it working now with:

community string hostname

Can I add another hostname to get something like?
community string 'hostname,hostname2'


Thanks,
Mike


----------

